# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کاربرگ ها در دفترچه راهنما

## m15a15er2

من داشتم دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام رو میخوندم که یه جا نوشته بود کاربرگ گواهی تحصیلی . دقیق هم ننوشته بود که به چه کاری میاد .
من سال دومه که دارم کنکور میدم و تو این کاربرگ گواهی تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی.
حالا اگه من این برگه رو پر نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد ؟
اگر پر کردنش الزامیه میتونیم بعد کنکور هم پر کنیم؟

----------

